# First time riders tipped $10



## TWO2SEVEN (Nov 17, 2016)

I had some first time riders last night. They were surprised that the Uber app did not have a tipping feature. At the end of the trip they gave me $10. Hopefully they will spread the word.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)




----------

